# Tested beyond endurance: Bremont Martin Baker MBII



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

T he Limited Edition Bremont Martin Baker MBII/TWG. Only 30 pieces of this special edition watch will be made. Designed by Bremont in conjunction with The Watch Gallery, this model is the first Martin Baker to feature a sapphire crystal transparent caseback. All the pieces come in a limited edition that is numbered 1-30 and is distinguished by The Watch Gallery midnight blue case barrel.

*Who is Martin Baker?*









At this point you might be asking yourself, who is Martin Baker? Is he a sportsman, a rock star, the first man to climb Everest without oxygen? None of these things. For over 60 years, Martin-Baker has been the world leader in the design and manufacture of ejection seats. So far over 70,000 ejection seats have been delivered to 93 Air Forces around the world and have saved over 7,000 aircrew lives.

The company is also a world leader in the design and manufacture of crashworthy seating systems and high strength fixed seats. Over 20,000 of these seats have been delivered to military and commercial customers.








The Bremont MB collection was designed in collaboration with the British aviation company bringing together Bremont's watchmaking talent with Martin Baker's design and knowledge of materials. Together they have produced 2 models, the MBI which is only available to those who have had the pleasure of being ejected using a Martin Baker ejection seat, and the MBII which is instantly recognisable by its coloured case barrel.

Housed within a 43mm hardened steel case with glareproof sapphire crystal glass and a midnight blue case barrel. The caseback also features an integrated flat crystal, secured with 5 stainless steel screws and providing full view of the watch mechanism. Anti-shock automatic chronometer movement with a 38 hour power reserve. The watch has a black dial with a patented inner bi-directional Roto-Click® bezel operated by the crown at 4 o'clock, a day and date display at 3 o'clock and index and hands covered in a photo luminescent coating. The watch comes with a calf skin leather strap with pin buckle and is water resistant to 100 metres.








The Martin Baker MBII also comes equipped with an additional strap with changing tool kit and full documentation including COSC certification. 3 year manufacturer's warranty. The watch retails for *£3,450.00*.

*Specifications*

Martin Baker MBII
Manufacturer's Ref: MBII/TWG
Gender: Men's
Case Material: Steel
Diameter: 43mm
Clasp: Pin & Buckle
Dial Colour: Black
Glass: Sapphire Crystal
Movement: Automatic
Origin: United Kingdom
Power Reserve: 38 Hours
Strap Type: Strap
Water Resistance: 100m / 10 ATM
*
Related links: *www.bremont.com | www.thewatchgallery.co.uk
Article by Michael West for Watchuseek (c)Photos copyrighted by The Watch Gallery (c)


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the one watch that would complete my modest idea of a collection.

thank you for the awesome thread!


----------



## pessa (Jul 19, 2010)

Could I please have one to test, this must be one of the toughest looking watches I have seen, I love it.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay, I guess I'll be the one who asks . . . 

No, no I won't. Instead I'll just say it. Limited Edition without the anti-magnetic feature of the regular MBII. An L.E. is supposed to be special and better than the regular version of the same model. I'm sorry, but going with a display caseback and dark blue case barrel while getting rid of a key feature; just doesn't sound very special to me.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Please Monocrom! Your post is not appreciated here.

heb



Monocrom said:


> Okay, I guess I'll be the one who asks . . .
> 
> No, no I won't. Instead I'll just say it. Limited Edition without the anti-magnetic feature of the regular MBII. An L.E. is supposed to be special and better than the regular version of the same model. I'm sorry, but going with a display caseback and dark blue case barrel while getting rid of a key feature; just doesn't sound very special to me.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

heb said:


> Please Monocrom! Your post is not appreciated here.
> 
> heb


On that, we agree.

Still, I believe it's a valid point. If I'm missing something that is truly special regarding this limited edition, I'd appreciate it if another member would correct me. I see a display caseback, a dark blue insert, a slight increase in price, and . . . nothing else.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Anytime you deviate from the standard their are usually additional costs involved! Take Porsche for example, you will pay a $5,000 to $10,000 premium for a stripped down version of their 911 or Boxster just because it takes extra time and cost for limited run parts that are different! The MB series are extremely over engineered so it is very easy to back off the technology a little for a limited number of speciality models! Even in that configuration they are more robust than virtually every other luxury brand. Normally limited edition watches are not your daily wear watch, but worn for special occasions, and are meant to remind you of an event or an assocciation with a group! I hope this helps you in understanding how someone might value these changes and pay a premium for it! Cheers Jim)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, Jim. I appreciate the explanation. I admit though that as a car enthusiast, I don't get the concept of Porsche leaving parts on the shelf; and then charging more for less. To be honest, I'm not the only enthusiast who is confused about the thinking behind that concept. Maybe it's just me, but I love Limited Edition pens, and always have one in my pocket on a daily basis. Just can't seem to put it away and leave it at home.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

I agree it seems that this limited edition model is less robust, but it also has an exhibition back with a sapphire crystal! Plus the movement has been blinged up a bit! All these things cost more in parts or labor! And unless you plan on ejecting or working in a highly magnetic environment this watch will take the abuse of most mortals! And the final thing is only 30 chaps on the planet will have one! I would not hesitate to pay a little extra to have a watch that meant something special to me and was different than the standard.! This LE has only a very small premium price compared to the standard model and will be gone in a flash! Cheers Jim


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

A good point, Jim. Some would indeed prefer the exhibition caseback and exclusivity over the anti-magnetic feature.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> On that, we agree.
> 
> Still, I believe it's a valid point. If I'm missing something that is truly special regarding this limited edition, I'd appreciate it if another member would correct me. I see a display caseback, a dark blue insert, a slight increase in price, and . . . nothing else.


The second hand and internal bezel are also quite different to the normal version - all yellow seconds and yellow numerals. The only place you will (currently) find that setup is on a Martin-Baker MB1, a Martin-Baker MB2 (i.e. one sourced from within the company) or the very limited version Bremont made for the Official Forum over on ATG.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

heb said:


> Please Monocrom! Your post is not appreciated here.
> 
> heb


Why, this sub-forum and brand is about respecting people's opinions. I agree that having the display back for me would mean I'd not buy it but it's still a cool watch.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

heb said:


> Please Monocrom! Your post is not appreciated here.


I hesitate to ask, but your dead serious about this, isn't? Or is there an irony that I'm not picking up?


----------



## nikkicourtney (Jul 22, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing!
i kinda assumed everyone here appreciated the brand, owned or would like to own one of these exceptional timepieces, and this was a place where we discussed what we liked or disliked about particular watches.
ive just ordered an MB (against the advice of many ALT owners, who thought I should have kept my black instead of trading it in) and took no offense to any comment here.
infact, if monocrom had said he though it looked terrible, that blue was the color of Satan and that this piece would be the downfall of the brand, I'd probably just have posted a "confused" emoticon and continued to read the forum.
i personally disagree with monocrom, I think a LE is the one place that they can exercise a little "creativity", making a watch that looks as good as the MBI (ok, not a nice as the capt's) but with design features that appeal to a different market - or simply collectors who are looking for something a little different. The yellow selfridge model is a perfect example, if someone had told me six months ago, that I'd want a yellow watch, I'd have said they were mad. Today, I'd sell a couple for fingers to get my hands on one of them (my kidneys are already earmarked for the eccose model!)
just my opinion.


----------



## Sui generis (Jan 10, 2011)

Dat A$$! :-!


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

CaptLeslie said:


> I agree it seems that this limited edition model is less robust, but it also has an exhibition back with a sapphire crystal! Plus the movement has been blinged up a bit! All these things cost more in parts or labor! And unless you plan on ejecting or working in a highly magnetic environment this watch will take the abuse of most mortals! And the final thing is only 30 chaps on the planet will have one! I would not hesitate to pay a little extra to have a watch that meant something special to me and was different than the standard.! This LE has only a very small premium price compared to the standard model and will be gone in a flash! Cheers Jim


Jim,
I agree that you're are paying a premium with the LE because it is in fact a LE model. However, I doubt the crystal and movement are any different then the standard MB2. My ALTc has the same finishing on the movement and it is not an LE. If Bremont is a company that doesn't take shortcuts, then they probably have all their movements decorated to the same finish, regardless of caseback. I know UTS does this, so I wouldn't be surprised if Bremont does too. 
Additionally, I don't think this watch was made for members of ATG. I am pretty sure it was a collaboration between Bremont and a UK watch retailer called the "Watch Gallery" - Bremont Martin Baker Watch Gallery Exclusive MBII/TWG
As for Porsche removing parts and charging a premium - seems silly to me. I know Subaru made a version of the STI a few years ago that was more track ready, but it cost less then the standard STI because it lacked features like AC, HID headlights and speakers.


----------

